# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی نوین چند سال کمتره از پزشکی معمولی ؟؟؟

## keta

سلام دوستان گلم 
خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه .. 
پزشکی نوین چند سال کمتره از پزشکی معمولی ؟؟؟
مرسی

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان گلم 
> خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه .. 
> پزشکی نوین چند سال کمتره از پزشکی معمولی ؟؟؟
> مرسی


هیچ سالی کمتر نیست
همون 7 ساله
نوین منظور شیوه اموزشی نوین هست

----------


## muhammad

حداقل سالی که میتونی دوره عمومی پزشکی رو تموم کنی 6 سال و نیمه .

----------


## ammir

اقا حالا شما برو ایشالله 
انقدر پزشکی سنگینه که دنبال 8-9 سال تموم کردن میگردی :Yahoo (94):

----------


## last shot

> سلام دوستان گلم 
> خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع داره راهنمایی کنه .. 
> پزشکی نوین چند سال کمتره از پزشکی معمولی ؟؟؟
> مرسی


درود.تنها فرقشون در شیوه اموزشه.شنیدم ترکیبی آموزش میدن مثلا دیدید که زیست گیاهی ترکیبی از دوم و سوم و پیش هست .برای اونها هم اینطوره.میگن خیلی راحتتر شده چون قبلا خود دانشجوها مجبور بودن مباحث رو ترکیب کنن خصوصا برای ازمون تخصص ،و این  کار سختی بوده.

----------


## Alfredo

> درود.تنها فرقشون در شیوه اموزشه.شنیدم ترکیبی آموزش میدن مثلا دیدید که زیست گیاهی ترکیبی از دوم و سوم و پیش هست .برای اونها هم اینطوره.میگن خیلی راحتتر شده چون قبلا خود دانشجوها مجبور بودن مباحث رو ترکیب کنن خصوصا برای ازمون تخصص ،و این  کار سختی بوده.


برعکس...سخت تر شده....تازه افتادنش هم مکافاته...بیوفتی باید کورس رو از اول برداری !!!

----------


## last shot

@*pimimessi*
شما نوین میخونید؟پس یک کم ازش برامون تعریف کنید.

----------


## Alfredo

> @*pimimessi*
> شما نوین میخونید؟پس یک کم ازش برامون تعریف کنید.


نه من نوین نمی خونم خدا رو شکر.آموزش نوین و اینا برای علوم پایست.ولی خب تعداد بسیار بسیار دوست نو شیوه نوین دارم

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

هیچ تفاوتی در طول سال تحصیل نداره ...
فقط در دوره علوم پایه با شیوه معمولی تفاوت داره .. :Yahoo (117): 

در واقع اونا راحتتر میخونن ... بلوک بندی میشه درسا .. مثلا میگن بلوک قلب اونوقت بافت و جنین و آناتومی و فیزیولوژی قلب رو با هم می خونن .. در صورتی که در شیوه عادی تک تک این درسا جدا خونده میشه
در ضمن دو نوع شیوه نوین داریم
شیوه نوین اصلی در دانشگاه های شهید بهشتی و ساری و شاهرود تدریس میشه و شیوه نوین بعدی فقط در دانشگاه تهران تدریس میشه

----------


## last shot

> هیچ تفاوتی در طول سال تحصیل نداره ...
> فقط در دوره علوم پایه با شیوه معمولی تفاوت داره ..
> 
> در واقع اونا راحتتر میخونن ... بلوک بندی میشه درسا .. مثلا میگن بلوک قلب اونوقت بافت و جنین و آناتومی و فیزیولوژی قلب رو با هم می خونن .. در صورتی که در شیوه عادی تک تک این درسا جدا خونده میشه
> در ضمن دو نوع شیوه نوین داریم
> شیوه نوین اصلی در دانشگاه های شهید بهشتی و ساری و شاهرود تدریس میشه و شیوه نوین بعدی فقط در دانشگاه تهران تدریس میشه



شیراز هم نوینه.اما کدوم نوعه؟

----------


## M a s o u d

از کجا بفهمیم کودوم دانشگاه ها نوینه؟؟؟

----------


## ammir

> از کجا بفهمیم کودوم دانشگاه ها نوینه؟؟؟


تو دفترچه جلوشون میزنه شیوه اموزش نوین

----------


## tina17

> هیچ تفاوتی در طول سال تحصیل نداره ...
> فقط در دوره علوم پایه با شیوه معمولی تفاوت داره ..
> 
> در واقع اونا راحتتر میخونن ... بلوک بندی میشه درسا .. مثلا میگن بلوک قلب اونوقت بافت و جنین و آناتومی و فیزیولوژی قلب رو با هم می خونن .. در صورتی که در شیوه عادی تک تک این درسا جدا خونده میشه
> در ضمن دو نوع شیوه نوین داریم
> شیوه نوین اصلی در دانشگاه های شهید بهشتی و ساری و شاهرود تدریس میشه و شیوه نوین بعدی فقط در دانشگاه تهران تدریس میشه


شاهرود دانشگاه دولتی یا ازاد نوینه؟؟؟و اینکه تا چ رتبه ای دانشجو میگیره؟

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

> حداقل سالی که میتونی دوره عمومی پزشکی رو تموم کنی 6 سال و نیمه .


میشه یه توضیحی راجع به جملتون بدید؟

----------


## artim

> شاهرود دانشگاه دولتی یا ازاد نوینه؟؟؟و اینکه تا چ رتبه ای دانشجو میگیره؟
> 
> Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


نوین ها معمولا دانشگاه دولتی هستن اونم نه همه

----------


## last shot

> میشه یه توضیحی راجع به جملتون بدید؟


آره منم توی دفترچه خوندم که اجازه ندارن زودتر از 6.5 سال تموم کنن اما نمیدونم در عمل هم همینطوره یا نه.چون شاید یکی بخواد با ترم تابستونه یکسری واحد بگیره  تا زودتر تموم کنه اما اینجوری که فرقی براش نمیکنه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## M a s o u d

> آره منم توی دفترچه خوندم که اجازه ندارن زودتر از 6.5 سال تموم کنن اما نمیدونم در عمل هم همینطوره یا نه.چون شاید یکی بخواد با ترم تابستونه یکسری واحد بگیره  تا زودتر تموم کنه اما اینجوری که فرقی براش نمیکنه


تا اونجایی که من میدونم دانشجو های پزشکی از سال چهارم به بعد(چهارسال اخر) کلا ترم تابستونه نمیتونن بگیرن. چون کل تابستون رو توی بیمارستان ها هستن!!! وقتی برای درس نمیمونه.

----------


## muhammad

تا اونجایی که من اطلاع داشته باشم پزشکی تهران، شهیدبهشتی و احتمالا شیراز شیوه ی آموزش شون با بقیه فرق داره یا به قولی همون آموزش نــــــــــــــویــــــــ  ــــــنِ.

----------


## khaan

شیوه نوین کمتر نیستش.

----------


## reza25

> شیوه نوین کمتر نیستش.


 سلام لطفا چک پی ام

----------


## kahkoo

این برنامه ی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران هست.

البته این برنامه فقط تو دانشگاه تهران تحت عنوان "طرح 90" اجرا میشه و شیوه نوین در سایر دانشگاه ها کمی متفاوته و بلوکی نیست ...
سایر دانشگاه هایی که شیوه نوین هستن به طور نسبی از برنامه ی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی استفاده می کنند.
از نظر مدت زمان هم هیچ تفاوتی با شیوه معمول نداره.

----------


## ME2

> هیچ تفاوتی در طول سال تحصیل نداره ...
> فقط در دوره علوم پایه با شیوه معمولی تفاوت داره ..
> 
> در واقع اونا راحتتر میخونن ... بلوک بندی میشه درسا .. مثلا میگن بلوک قلب اونوقت بافت و جنین و آناتومی و فیزیولوژی قلب رو با هم می خونن .. در صورتی که در شیوه عادی تک تک این درسا جدا خونده میشه
> در ضمن دو نوع شیوه نوین داریم
> شیوه نوین اصلی در دانشگاه های شهید بهشتی و ساری و شاهرود تدریس میشه و شیوه نوین بعدی فقط در دانشگاه تهران تدریس میشه


شیوه ی نوین سخت تره !! چجوری میگین راحت تره؟

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

> شیوه ی نوین سخت تره !! چجوری میگین راحت تره؟


ببینید بازخوردا خیلی متفاوته ... خود دانشجو ها هم نظرات متفاوتی دارند ولی در کل راحتتره چون وقتی رویکرد سیستمیک باشه مطالب مرتبط با هم آناتومی و فیزیو و ... یکجا خونده میشن و تاثیرشون به مراتب بیشتره و باعث پراکندگی نمی شن :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ME2

> ببینید بازخوردا خیلی متفاوته ... خود دانشجو ها هم نظرات متفاوتی دارند ولی در کل راحتتره چون وقتی رویکرد سیستمیک باشه مطالب مرتبط با هم آناتومی و فیزیو و ... یکجا خونده میشن و تاثیرشون به مراتب بیشتره و باعث پراکندگی نمی شن


خب شما باید کل یک کورس رو مثلا تو 3 هفته بخونین و در صورت کسب نکردن نمره مورد نظر کورس از اول.با اینکه هر دانشگاهی برای خودش یه نوع شیوه نوین داره ولی فرض کنین تو یه کورس نمره جنین رو بگیرین ولی انا نه.باید کلشو از اول شروع کنین.هم استرس بالاتره و سختیش.شما اولین نفری هستین که من تا الان شنیدم میگه راحت تره.نظرتون محترم

----------


## ARYAN

از نظر جا افتادن مفاهيم قاعدتا بايد راحت تر باشه چون مثلا وقتي قلب خونده ميشه كل آناتومي و جنين و بافت شناسيش با هم مورد بررسي قرار مي گيره،نه اينكه جدا جدا و با فاصله كه باغث فراموشي مطالب و فاصله افتادن ميشه،
اونايي كه ميگن سخت تره هم براي اينه كه حجم بيشتري رو بايد يكجا بخونن و امتحان بدن.

----------


## _Fatemeh77_

تو شیوه نوین فیزیوپات در سه ترم ارائه میشه... باتوجه به اینکه تعداد واحدای هر ترم کمه آیا میشه واحدها رو توی دو ترم گذروند منظورم اینه که میشه مقطع سه ترمه رو دوترمه گذروند؟از نظر قانونی مشکل نداره؟

----------

